# SetCPU profiles? (Necessary?)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm on the 4.0.4 Axiom/AOKP 27 rom with Franco's milestone 1.

Battery life...eh...not bad not not great. I came home with 47% today. Does anyone use underclocking profiles in setcpu?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I gotta bump this haha everyone asleep?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. Yes everyone's asleep. I personally don't like to use profiles or Set CPU for that matter. I think some kernel devs have said profiles can cause issues. Plus I don't like having an app like that running constantly in the background. I don't think that in itself would help the battery


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Double post bump


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

These kernels are pretty well optimized. With franco's i don't use anything aside from enabling hotplug.

The kernel devs put a lot of time into tweaking the kernels CPU control so just trust that it's right.

Coming home with 47% shouldn't be anything to complain about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I've only ever seen people say dont use profiles with the Gnex. I'm pretty sure it's a built in feature that it is automatically underclocked to 700mhz when the screen is off. Then with hotplug that means that its only 1 core active as well.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I've only ever seen people say dont use profiles with the Gnex. I'm pretty sure it's a built in feature that it is automatically underclocked to 700mhz when the screen is off. Then with hotplug that means that its only 1 core active as well.


Yeah I don't really see a difference in battery life to be honest...of course that's with the screen off set at 700 haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I have never really understood profiles. For the most part it seems pretty darn useless. If your phone is working properly, it is going to go into deep sleep within seconds of turning off the screen anyway. It's just another thing that can cause problems.

And as said before, the GNex under clocks when the screen is off by itself. The battery savings between 700mhz and 350 is going to be absolutely negligible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup, with the OG droid which I came from when running the massivly OC'd kernels like the 1.25ghz it made alot of sense to underclock it to 550mhz when the screen was off, after all that's what the original clock speed was. But with the GNex it has so many more optimizations to the kernel code like the auto underclocking and deep sleep as well as hotplug it is pointless. The same kind of thing goes for the screen on clock speeds. If you read over Ezekeels thread and see where his explanation of the wheatley governer is it explains that with the screen on it makes the most sense to just stay at the highest clock speed as it all comes down to how much load your putting on the processor and by using the full 1.2ghz (or 1.35 etc.) you finish the task faster allowing it to scale down faster thereby saving power. Hopefully that makes sense haha, Ezekeel words it a little better since he did write the code







.


----------

